# Spinfischen im Mittelmeer? Welche wobbler farben?



## FabianAngelt2805 (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
Ich bin neu hier und fahre nächsten monat mit meiner neuen spinrute nach sardinien. Möchte es dort mit wobblern, gufi und blinkern versuchen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung beim spinfischen im Mittelmeer? Welche Farben eignen sich am besten fürs angeln bei klarem, tiefen wasser und felsen?

Danke für eure tipps!


----------



## Fr33 (13. Mai 2019)

Blau-Silber, Silber, Silber-brauner Rücken, Silber-grüner Rücken....

Schlanke Modelle die sich weit werfen lassen sind am besten! Größe ruhig bis 15-16cm und Flachläufer.

Sowas hier z.B:

https://www.waveinn.com/Angeln-Nautik/yokozuna-montero-145mm/26000/p 

Vergesse aber nicht auch Stickbaits und Popper! 

Gummifische wirst du auch eher schnell im Mittelwasser führen bzw. dort jiggen…. Grund ist meist sooo felsig - reist du zu schnell ab. Blinker kannst du schwere Mefo Blinker nehmen.... so 28gr und Aufwärts.... 

Aber durch das klare Wasser waren bisher (vom Ufer) Hardbaits immer erfolgreicher.


----------



## glavoc (14. Mai 2019)

FabianAngelt2805 schrieb:


> …  meiner neuen spinrute nach sardinien. Möchte es dort mit wobblern, gufi und blinkern versuchen.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung beim spinfischen im Mittelmeer? Welche Farben eignen sich am besten fürs angeln bei klarem, tiefen wasser und felsen?



Hallo Fabian,
Fr33 hat dir die gängigsten Farben genannt. Habe dir in deinen Spinnrutenthread ja schon was zu deinen benötigten Kunstködern für`s Wolfsbarschspinnangeln geschrieben.
Leider hab ich meine Wolfsbarsch-Kunstköderboxen unten und kann dir keine Bilder machen, aber in diesem Thread siehst du was wir Mittelmeerspinnfischer so fischen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/mittel-tackle-koeder-montagen.309384/
und hier im berühmten Mittelmeerthread beginnen ab da ne kleine Serie meiner letzten Herbstfänge auf (hauptsächlich) Wolfsbarsche:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...mittelmeer-teilt-es-bitte-mit.220937/page-365
Falls du dir das lesen sparen willst, findest du in meinem Album ein paar Bilder mit Kunstköder+Fisch:https://www.anglerboard.de/media/albums/adria-uferfischle.6393/

Für welche Rute hast du dich jetzt eigentlich entschieden oder bist du noch beim sortieren/überlegen?

Hab in den einem oder anderen thread was zum Uferspinfischen geschrieben, such sie dir morgen noch raus...
Bis dahin kannst ja auf diesem Kanal dich in Köderführung, Spots und Gerät sowie allgem. in diese Art des Spinnangelns eingrooven:





lg


----------



## glavoc (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo @FabianAngelt2805  - ,
zuerst einmal muss ich gestehen, dass ich nicht all zu viel von Blinkern im Mittelmeer halte. Zu einem, weil ich am Anfang tatsächlich auch welche benutzte (maximal Nachläufer..), zweitens aber auch, weil ich einem älteren Slowenen beinahe wochenlang zusehen konnte, wie er verzweifelt versuchte, Wölfe damit zu überlisten. Dabei stellte er sich äußerst geschickt an, fischte zudem auch noch ein riesiges Sortiment durch. Und da war alles dabei, von holofarben bis zum Perlmuttblinker...
Was aber nicht heißen soll, dass sie nicht auch mit Blinkern gefangen werden können. Ich jedoch nutze sie nicht und hab da auch kein Vertrauen.
Was ich eigentlich sagen will^^ - Der Blinker der Mittelmeerfraktion ist der Casting Jig 
Diese lassen sich recht universell benützen. Oberflächennah, im Mittelwasser bis unten am Grund (aber Vorsicht-sehr Hängerträchtig!!).
Empfehlen würde ich dir welche, wo der Schwerpunkt mittig gelagert ist. Diese flattern recht schön und sind für den Anfang besser geeignet, da nicht auch noch auf die richtige Köderführung geachtet werden, bzw. diese erst noch entwickelt werden muss. So was in der Art von MajorCraft Jigpara. 20g benutze ich gerne, hängt aber auch von deiner Rutenwahl (welche schwebt dir aktuell vor?) ab.
Falls du dich hierzulande mit ähnlichem eindecken willst, kannst du eventuell den einen oder anderen Barschzocker kaufen. Da du aber nach Sardinien fährst, wirst du in den dortigen Angelläden auch geeignetes finden...zumal die Jungs von Seaspin dort beheimatet sind  Von deren Topwater Pencils möchte ich dir den Pro Q 90 vorschlagen.
Überhaupt sind Topwaterköder bestens geeignet und ehrlich gesagt, bei mir die erfolgreichsten. Ich fische diese Stickbaits / Pencils von 5 cm bis zu 21 cm...  Nicht zu vergessen: Popper!

Längliche Minnows nutze ich bei "rauher See" oder im Dunkeln. Gummis auch eher im Dunkeln. Diese haben kaum Gewicht(3-5g Bleiköpfe) und fangen wohl eher mit Druck/Bewegungs - Reizen.

Aber mindestens genauso, wenn nicht sogar weit wichtiger sind Ort und Zeit 

lg


----------

